# Calling all DIYers, I need your help



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might rethink things and take a look at the laser projectors from Microvision and others. The Microvision projects a sharp, focused, color corrected laser image up to 100" across. Full audio and video input/output from cell phone, laptop, etc. Price point is around $300-400 by the time you get an adapter (if needed) for you input device to the projector. There may be educational discounts. It is about the size of a smartphone so easy to lock up when not in use. Obviously, very portable (both good and bad in your environment I guess).


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

its been a while since i have been on the home theater forums. but 2 years ago those little things were not much better than junk.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can usually get mounts through the forsale forums on places like AVSforum.com Matter of fact a sportsbar just went out of business and is advertising their equipment for sale on there. Ceiling mounts can be fabricated in a metal shop. They would just need a template of the mounting area for the projector, or could create a shelf that is off mounted with a pipe that attaches to the ceiling. Wiring can then be ran up to the ceiling and over to the wall, to run down panduit.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> its been a while since i have been on the home theater forums. but 2 years ago those little things were not much better than junk.


The LED things still are. But take another peak at the laser ones. The Microvision one has been in development for quite awhile. Whether that is good news or bad, I don't know. They are what they are of course. I just think for a school, they might work out well if they didn't walk the first time you turn your back on them. I think the price point could be attractive to schools. If $300 walked out the door it might be easier to stomach than $2K? Will the thing hold up to daily use? Dunno. I don't know how dark a room has to be with 15 lumens output but the thing deliver 840x480 16.9 widescreen. 

Selfishly, I think back on all the slide, movie and video projectors I had to lug around, often on airplanes. Something the size of a laser pico projector sure would have been nice.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i still don't see that tiny little thing putting out enough light to see much of anything except in a COMPLETELY DART room. and when i say completely dark, i mean the WHOLE ROOM is flat black. but, i have yet to see one, so what do i know = sometimes technology can overcome common sense.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> i still don't see that tiny little thing putting out enough light to see much of anything except in a COMPLETELY DART room. and when i say completely dark, i mean the WHOLE ROOM is flat black. but, i have yet to see one, so what do i know = sometimes technology can overcome common sense.


No argument from me. And 15 lumens ain't much trying to project an RGB LED array. However, through a self-focused laser array? I honestly do not know how fast it degrades in even interior atmospheric conditions. 

Most mass audience projectors of any quality are way up around 4,000 lumens, as I remember? 

I am a techie of sorts but not a nerd/dweeb/gearhead. If it works for me, me likey technology. I have just about gotten approval to use one of these little laser projectors for a sidewalk advertising campaign for a friend. We need City permission which is becoming bizarre. I am sure I will need conduit for all the wiring. And insurance if some drunken fool stares up into the thing for an extended period of time.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

GRFagan said:


> Without realizing it, I lost the ability to project audio.


are you implying that the projector itself produced the audio ?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Audio you can use a Sound bar. As for projectors, Walmart is now selling them, starting this year. http://www.walmart.com/browse/offic...pment&facet=presentation_equipment:Projectors And going back to what I said previously, check out the forums at http://avsforum.com You can always find someone selling their old projector from a upgrade. Also our local mom & pop AV store always has some demo equipment for sale I do not know how old their info is, but they still show a Epson Pro Cinema 800 for $799. That used to be a $1600 projector.


----------

